# My Four Westside Barbell Variations



## basskiller (Feb 10, 2013)

Here are my basic templates of modified Westside Barbell Routines. These are only the basic structure and they are each modified to meet the individual trainees goals, weaknesses, and recovery. This is accomplished by the specific lifts done and the volume and intensity levels of the lifts. What will these types of routine do for many if not most of you? Build strength faster than any BB program you have ever tried by a long shot. Just strength? Nope! For most of you, size will be awesome to. It may be the fastest way for many of you to reach your lifting goals. Whether you are a BB’er or PL’er. I CHALLENGE ANY OF YOU THAT ARE NOT SATISFIED WITH YOUR CURRENT LEVEL OF PROGRESS TO TRY ONE OF THESE FOR JUST 4 WEEKS!

REMEMBER NONE OF THESE ARE FULL ROUTINES AND FOR MOST THE MAX EFFORT WORK CHANGES EVERY TWO WEEK, THE ACCESSORY WORK CHANGES EVERY 2-4 WEEKS, AND THE VOLUME IS OFTEN WAVED FOR THE ACCESSORY WORK. DO NOT TRY AND USE THESE EXAMPLES AS A FULL ROUTINE TEMPLATE!!!!!

The first and perhaps the one most suited for “average/hardgainer” trainee is a two-day a week routine done on a Monday/Thursday, Tuesday/Friday type split. After 6 weeks or so, 2 days a week GPP work is added either on the workout days, or the days following. Speed work is included after a time for most trainees, but most start without it. I use this template a lot, and while I know most guys will automatically dismiss it as not enough work, and days in the gym, but it is EXTREMELY effective and probably the best bet for guys just starting out with a real strength oriented routine. Here is an example:

Monday
Pull-down abs 3 x 10
2-board BP x 1
Bar Extensions in Rack 3 x 8
DB Bench 4 x 8
Lateral Raise 4 x 8

Tuesday
GPP

Wednesday
Off

Thursday
Weighted Abs 2 x 10
Box Squat x 1
SLDL x 8
Pullthroughs 3 x 8
Bent Row 4 x 8

Friday
GPP

Saturday
Off

Sunday
Off

Monday
Pull-down abs 3 x 10
GCBP BP x 1
Bar Extensions in Rack 3 x 8
DB Bench 4 x 8
Lateral Raise 4 x 8

Tuesday
GPP

Wednesday
Off

Thursday
Weighted Abs 2 x 10
GM’s x 1
Box Squat 1 x 8
Pullthroughs 3 x 8
Dorian Row 4 x 8

Friday
GPP

Saturday
Off

Sunday
Off

Monday
Pull-down abs 3 x 10
Dumbbell Bench 2 x 6, PUASE EVERY REP
Bar Extensions in Rack 3 x 8
Tricep PD 2 x 10
Lateral Raise 4 x 15

Tuesday
GPP

Wednesday
Off

Thursday
Deadlift x 1
SLDL LIGHT 2 x 10
Glute/ham raise 3 x 8
Dorian Row 4 x 8

Friday
GPP

Saturday
Off

Sunday Off

The second variation is much like the second but with a third day added for upper back work. It is better suited to Bodybuilders that need a bit more volume for some lifts since by adding the third day there is less work done on the primary lift days. Again, speed work optional at first, and added in time.

This is a great format for those that don't recover that well, but are not super-hardgainers. As you can see there is no speed work. This is OK for those first starting WSB, or in my case, someone that needs a break.

Speed work can be added if preferred by either doing them before, or after the ME lift.

I have only shown one week, because I change my ME EVERY week, and accessory work every 2-3 weeks and quite frankly, for me every workout is different regardless of what I have planned as I go by feel most days.

It should give you an idea about another option for routine structure.


Monday, Back/Biceps/Abs
Weighted Abs 2 x 10
Dorian Row 4 x 8
Dumbbell Row 2 x 8


Tuesday GPP

Wednesday, ME BENCH
Board bench press, one MAX set of 1 rep
Skull Crushers 3 x 10 PAUSED on power rack pins
Dumbbell bench press 2 x 10 PAUSE EVERY REP
Lateral raise 3 x 10

Thursday Off

Friday, ME Squat
Band Pull-down Abs 2 x 10
Safety Squat Bar box Squat with bands x 1 rep max
SLDL 1 x 8
Pullthroughs 3 x 8

Saturday GPP

Sunday Off

__________________________________________________ ______________________

This format is for guys that have slightly above average to well above average recovery ability. If you are a hardgainer or extreme hardgainer this is not the format to attempt.
It is only a SAMPLE and is not laid out exactly like I write them for clients for a few reasons. I wanted to make sure EVERYONE had access and ability to do the lifts listed, and everyone that has even a modest gym can do these. I used a 3-week (it ends up being closer to 4 actual weeks because of the rotating format) on the ME lifts for simplicity sake. SOME lifters do get a 3 week rotation on ME lifts and other get 2 weeks, or even one. There is no waving of the weights or volume for either the DE work or the repetition work. Again this was done for simplicity sake, and I also can’t give it all away-lol. And last but not least, not knowing who will be attempting it, it is quite generic. But I will bet that anyone that recovers even remotely well will do extremely well on it. After just 4 weeks you WILL have a higher bench, squat and deadlift.

Monday ME Squat,
Arched Back Good Morning in Rack, 2 inches above parallel, 1 max set of 3 reps
Box Squat 2 x 8 at parallel, should have 2 reps left in you for all sets.
Glute/ham raise 3 x 8 to failure
Barbell Row 3 x 8, NTF
Dumbbell Curl 3 x10, NTF

Tuesday Off

Wednesday ME Bench
CG bench press in rack 4 inches from chest, 1 max set of 1 reps
Skull Crushers, straight bar 3 x 10, only last set to failure
Dumbell bench press 2 x 10, only last set close to failure
Lateral raise 4 x 10, NTF
Abs, HEAVY 3 x 10

Thursday Off

Friday DE Squat
DE Box squat at parallel 2 reps x 6 sets, 45 TIMED seconds between sets
Pull-Throughs 3 x 10 Only Last set close to Failure
Glute/ham 3 x to failure, or reverse hyper 3 x 8
Lat Pulldown, wide grip 4 x 6, NTF
BB Curl 3 x 6, NTF

Saturday Off

Sunday Off

__________________________________________________ __________

Monday DE Bench
Speed Bench press 3 reps x 6 sets, 45 TIMED seconds between sets
JM Press 3 x 6, NTF
Tricep Pushdowns 3 x 8, NTF
Dumbell Shoulder press 3 x 8 OR lateral raises, NTF
Hanging leg Raises 3x 10

Tuesday Off

Wednesday ME Squat
Arched Back Good Morning in Rack, 2 inches above parallel, 1 max set of 3 reps
Box Squat 2 x 8 at parallel, should have 2 reps left in you for all sets.
Glute/ham raise 3 x 8 to failure
Barbell Row 3 x 8, NTF
Dumbbell Curl 3 x10, NTF

Thursday Off

Friday ME Bench
CG bench press in rack 4 inches from chest, 1 max set of 1 reps
Skull Crushers, straight bar 3 x 10, only last set to failure
Dumbell bench press 2 x 10, only last set close to failure
Lateral raise 4 x 10, NTF
Abs, HEAVY 3 x 10

Saturday Off

Sunday Off

__________________________________________________ __________

Monday DE Squat
DE Box squat at parallel 2 reps x 6 sets, 45 TIMED seconds between sets
Pull-Throughs 3 x 10 Only Last set close to Failure
Glute/ham 3 x to failure, or reverse hyper 3 x 8
Lat pull-down, wide grip 4 x 6, NTF
BB Curl 3 x 6, NTF

Tuesday Off

Wednesday DE Bench
Speed Bench press 3 reps x 6 sets, 45 TIMED seconds between sets
JM Press 3 x 6, NTF
Triceps Pushdowns 3 x 8, NTF
Dumbbell Shoulder press 3 x 8 OR lateral raises, NTF
Hanging leg Raises 3 x 10

Thursday Off

Friday ME Squat
Arched Back Good Morning in Rack, 2 inches above parallel, 1 max set of 3 reps
Box Squat 2 x 8 at parallel, should have 2 reps left in you for all sets.
Glute/ham raise 3 x 8 to failure
Barbell Row 3 x 8, NTF
Dumbbell Curl 3 x10, NTF

Saturday Off

Sunday Off
__________________________________________________ _________________

Monday ME Bench
CG bench press in rack 4 inches from chest, 1 max set of 1 reps
Skull Crushers, straight bar 3 x 10, only last set to failure
Dumbbell bench press 2 x 10, only last set close to failure
Lateral raise 4 x 10, NTF
Abs, HEAVY 3 x 10

Tuesday Off

Wednesday DE Squat
DE Box squat at parallel 2 reps x 6 sets, 45 TIMED seconds between sets
Pull-Throughs 3 x 10 Only Last set close to Failure
Glute/ham 3 x to failure, or reverse hyper 3 x 8
Lat pulldown, wide grip 4 x 6, NTF
BB Curl 3 x 6, NTF

Thursday Off


Friday DE Bench
Speed Bench press 3 reps x 6 sets, 45 TIMED seconds between sets
JM Press 3 x 6, NTF
Tricep Pushdowns 3 x 8, NTF
Dumbbell Shoulder press 3 x 8 OR lateral raises, NTF
Hanging leg Raises 3 x 10

* NTF means NOT to Failure



The standard Westside Barbell format is this:

ME Squat day on Monday
ME Bench on Wednesday
DE Squat on Friday
DE Bench on Sunday

Of course the lifts are done according the lifters goals, weak muscles/sticking points, and recovery ability. This format overtrains a lot of people, but nothing works better for those that can recover from it.

If you have just read this and are totally unfamiliar with WSB DO NOT POST A BUNCH OF BASIC QUESTIONS. IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT DE OR ME MEANS, OR OTHER SIMILAR STUFF YOU DO NOT HAVE THE KNOWLEDGE TO ATTEMPT THIS. YOU MUST HAVE AT LEAST A BASIC UNDERSTANDING OF WESTSIDE BARBELL PRINCIPLES BEFORE ATTEMPTING THIS. Go to the WSB section of my site and read up and then ask away about how to make it work better for YOU.

REMEMBER NONE OF THESE ARE FULL ROUTINES AND FOR MOST THE MAX EFFORT WORK CHANGES EVERY TWO WEEK, THE ACCESSORY WORK CHANGES EVERY 2-4 WEEKS, AND THE VOLUME IS OFTEN WAVED FOR THE ACCESSORY WORK. DO NOT TRY AND USE THESE EXAMPLES AS A FULL ROUTINE TEMPLATE!!!!!

Iron Addict


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweet options as recovery varies so much. The take home for me was I need to do more abs :-(

Hawk


----------

